# Best Temp Gadget for Windows 7?



## Deviance

Haven't tried it, looks cool though.
http://www.sevenforums.com/customiza...html#post18591

Edit: A few more below that one...


----------



## VenomIce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deviance* 
Haven't tried it, looks cool though.
http://www.sevenforums.com/customiza...html#post18591

Edit: A few more below that one...

Looks very nice on my top right corner of my desktop, thank you very much Deviance.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deviance* 
Haven't tried it, looks cool though.
http://www.sevenforums.com/customiza...html#post18591

Edit: A few more below that one...

Cool thanks!


----------

